# احتاج شرح كويس يفصللي ال qam ,psk ,fsk و كمان ماهو ال multiplexing



## gnajar (18 يناير 2011)

احتاج شرح كويس يفصللي ال qam ,psk ,fsk و كمان ماهو ال 

multiplexing
للعلم انا طالب هندسة ضعيف في هذي الاشياء لذا ارجو من ذوي الخبرة المساعدة 

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

احب استفسر عن مستواك في اللغة الإنجليزية ، لأنه لدي العديد من العروض التقديمية ولكنها فقط بللغة الإنجليزية 
وما ادري إيش تقصد بالـ PAM ؟ اذا كنت تقصد Pulse Amplitude Modulation فأستطيع شرحه لك *_*


----------



## amgda (18 يناير 2011)

ارسل هذه الملفات لافاده الجميع
حتى لو كانت بالهندى
وشكرا لك


----------



## gnajar (20 يناير 2011)

بامكانك تضيف الشرح بالانجليزي ما في مشكلة أما بالنسبة لل QAM(quadrature amplitude modulation) مش PAM 
ايضا اذا كانلديك شرح عنهم كلهم بيبقى كويس 
و بارك الله في مجهودكم العظيم


----------

